# Delacroix, LA Winter fishing in a skinny boat



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Hey micro skiff folks. Asking for alittle navigation advice. I’ve fished the Biloxi marsh area, half moon and bay st Louis marsh quite a bit and know the lay of the land there quite well. Some of that water gets skinny in December. I’ve fished shell beach, LA a few times in a kayak. But that is a completely different situation and no thought of running into shallow mud and oyster beds. Plus, never seen someone paddling 15 miles deep into the marsh where I’m going…if so…you’re a beast!

What I’m after is this…I’ve never fished Delacroix, LA. Headed there for 4 days the week after Xmas with my 15 ft flats boat. It handles very, very skinny and open water with fuel capacity to run clean into 50 miles plus extra onboard if I needed. My concern is lack of navigation experience in that specific area Petit Lake to Bay La Fourche. I want no spots as I’ll find the fish. I have my research and spots laid out. However some help navigating to them or solid direction to where I’m trying to get would be appreciated. Please PM if you’d prefer. I’ll share the ponds, bayous and lagoons I’m planning to target and y’all tell me stuff like…

“run the left edge in that canal, the right has an oyster bar halfway down or watch out for the low tide mudflat here or don’t cross that bay in a SE wind, take this route to get to say Adema Pond and Bay La Fourche”.

acceptable answer is hire a guide. That might actually happen on day one (usually do). Waiting on a few to respond. I’ve fish the general area (Venice, grand isle, shell, Biloxi marsh) well enough. Just not this particular stretch. Want to try somewhere new without ending up pressing SOS on my inreach.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Expect muddy water if you go south out of Delacroix. If you go west beware of skinny skinny. Best fish on a rising tide so if you do get stuck you will eventually float out. And if you get stuck west of Delacrox be very careful of getting out of the boat if you do get stuck. That area is loaded with gators.

Oh and one last thing. A lot of that area is private. Mostly nobody cares except during duck season, which that timeframe will be.

Now there are certainly plenty of redfish in those areas. Area between Bay La Fourche and east shoreline of Lake Campo would be a good area to target and you can run Bayou Terre Aux Bouefs all the way down so a protected run.


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks Steve,

so when you say private land for duck season out there. I assume you mean there are camps set up all out there and folks up in the grass or blinds on the boat out hunkered down right? Assume similar to over here around Pascagoula marsh but many more guns floating around. Assume it’s just not wise to get near where they are set up at day break. I was figuring to stay away from any runs/bays/ponds closer to the marina to avoid just that and focus on closer out to the gulf to target the bigger bays and ponds. Didn’t realize the water was churned mud due south. Was thinking closer to the gulf more clarity. Does that occur out towards Campo or still the same dirty water issue? Almost making me go to what I know in the Biloxi Marsh out of shell or hope and do what I know.

thanks for the advice and I’ll factor those points into changing locations and targeting areas.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I quit launching from Delacroix in 2019 and would only launch from Hopedale.

The bowfishing boats plus duck hunters typically have the ponds closer to ramps totally screwed up.

Redfish Magic with #5 Hildebrandt blade gets reds and green trout around Delacroix.
Chatterbait gets reds and sheepshead 
RIO Hopedale Crab fly gets reds, black drum, and sheepshead.

clean water
current
bait


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd add, make sure you have a good satellite nav chip if you don't already.


----------



## Ttoifel87 (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks folks. Got my trusty garmin in reach with sat/blue/chipped maps ready to roll. Cancelled Delacroix and moved my cabin to shell. Going to launch into borgne one day to hit the northernish BWMA and then Hope for some interior lake and pond hopping. Know those areas very well. Got me worried I’d find dirty water and steel shot in Delacroix. Appreciate the input and help.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ttoifel87 said:


> Thanks folks. Got my trusty garmin in reach with sat/blue/chipped maps ready to roll. Cancelled Delacroix and moved my cabin to shell. Going to launch into borgne one day to hit the northernish BWMA and then Hope for some interior lake and pond hopping. Know those areas very well. Got me worried I’d find dirty water and steel shot in Delacroix. Appreciate the input and help.


We fish over there a few times a year and always stay at the Delacroix Lodge but trailer to Hopedale. Only about 15-20 min depending if the bridge is up or down on Hopedale hwy.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> We fish over there a few times a year and always stay at the Delacroix Lodge but trailer to Hopedale. Only about 15-20 min depending if the bridge is up or down on Hopedale hwy.


Those are the perfect little fishing cabins haha. If you ever need anything bigger we've stayed at the camp reggio house a few times. Perfect for a medium sized group.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Stay away from duck hunters.


----------

